# Kaufen Sie Ihre Computerspiele online?



## Administrator (9. September 2004)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt: Hier können Sie Ihren Kommentar zum Quickpoll veröffentlichen und mit  anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.


----------



## Nali_WarCow (9. September 2004)

Ja eigentlich außschließlich. Wozu erst in den nächsten Laden rennen, feststellen, daß das Game nicht vorhanden ist, der Laden keine Importe hat, der Preis nicht meinen Vorstellungen entsprichte, etc.
Da sitzt man bequem vor dem Rechner, kann vergleichen und die Games werden direkt bis an die Haustür gebracht. Oftmals auch versankostenfrei, der Service ist überwiegend besser und es gibt bequeme Vorbestellungen, so daß man weiß man hat den nächsten Hype am Erscheinungstag in der Hand.


----------



## Atropa (9. September 2004)

Kommt darauf an, mal kaufe ich sie online, mal bei dem netten Händler, der zu Fuss keine fünf Minuten entfernt ist
Online kaufen hat zwar auch seine Vorteile. Aber wenn ich anderseits einfach mal wieder Bock habe, ein Game zu zocken, und noch nicht wirklich weiss was es denn werden soll, schmöcker ich lieber in den Regalen rum, als auf irgendwelchen I-Net Seiten. 
Dazu soll der Einzelhandel ja auch nich aussterben, und seine Unterstützung bekommen.


----------



## Nali_WarCow (9. September 2004)

Atropa am 09.09.2004 18:40 schrieb:
			
		

> Kommt darauf an, mal kaufe ich sie online, mal bei dem netten Händler, der zu Fuss keine fünf Minuten entfernt ist
> ....
> Dazu soll der Einzelhandel ja auch nich aussterben, und seine Unterstützung bekommen.



Wenn man natürlich einen freundlichen Händler (und damit meine ich nicht doe großen Ketten, die einem sagen es sei alles si billig, kostet aber dennoch überwiegend nicht weniger als in vielen anderen Läden), dann ist es natürlich eine feine Sache. Nur solche Händler sind sehr selten.


----------



## vipX (14. September 2004)

Ich kaufe immer online, denn die meisten Spiele die ich kaufe sind hierzulande beschnitten. Der lokale Handel hat wenig an Importversionen zu bieten, insbesondere nicht zu dem Preis, den ich im Ausland bekomme...


----------



## Ping2 (14. September 2004)

Naja, also wenn ich ein Spiel haben möchte, dann meine ich immer es unbedingt dann auch sofort haben zu müssen. 
Deshalb renne ich dann los und klapperer gegebenenfalls auch mehrere Läden ab, bis ich es gefunden habe.

So ein Spiel online bestellen und dann unter Umständen mehrere Tage warten zu müssen, das wäre daher nix für mich.

Ping2


----------

